# The Most Epic Metal Song



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, Epic Metal...what song is the most Epic metal song in your opinion?

I'd have to say: THE FINAL COUNTDOWN


----------



## DavidN (Mar 3, 2007)

Iron Maiden's "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" will always be fairly near the top of my list because it was one of the first ten-minute-plus songs that I ever heard, and it's a surprisingly good account of the storyline (though does have quite a long section in the middle where nothing much happens).

I know I keep mentioning them, but Heavenly is a band that have the over-the-top epic sound perfected - http://www.heavenly.fr/index.php - listen to the second half of the sample of "Liberty"!

And The Final Countdown's fantastic, I don't care what other people with their "good taste" say.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 3, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Iron Maiden's "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" will always be fairly near the top of my list because it was one of the first ten-minute-plus songs that I ever heard, and it's a surprisingly good account of the storyline (though does have quite a long section in the middle where nothing much happens).
> 
> I know I keep mentioning them, but Heavenly is a band that have the over-the-top epic sound perfected - http://www.heavenly.fr/index.php - listen to the second half of the sample of "Liberty"!
> 
> And The Final Countdown's fantastic, I don't care what other people with their "good taste" say.



The Final Countdown is probably the catchiest epic song ever written XD

And that solo needs some jazzing up, but i'll tell ya, it's got HUGE potential XD

Heavenly huh? *listens* wow...nice ^^


----------



## Litre (Mar 3, 2007)

Blind Guardian's "And Then There Was Silence", followed by their "Imaginations From the Other Side"

Good stuff.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 3, 2007)

Anything by Dragonforce, my friends. They are the most epic metal band on Earth. Well, to me, at least, heheh. If you've never seen one of their videos, trust me, watch this and be amazed at the fact that the guitarists' hands don't catch FIRE:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZuodOsIE7cg

Now to listen to the rest of the stuff in here!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 3, 2007)

DragonForce is a strange band...they're not as epic as they are fast.  Have you ever listen to Symphony X's Odyssey?  Much more epic.  The only problem with epic Power Metal is it kinda gets boring.  DragonForce is no exception, but their speed will always impress me ^^


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 3, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> DragonForce is a strange band...they're not as epic as they are fast.Â Â Have you ever listen to Symphony X's Odyssey?Â Â Much more epic.Â Â The only problem with epic Power Metal is it kinda gets boring.Â Â DragonForce is no exception, but their speed will always impress me ^^



Yeah, that's true, but I suppose it's because I've got such an active mind that I keep playing out their lyrics in my mind in different fashions. I can't get enough of 'em, myself. And also, no, but I will be soon, heheh.

Also, The Final Countdown roxxors. Forgot to mention that in the first post.

*edit*

Hot damn, Heavenly's pretty darn good too. Gonna hafta look into them a bit more.


----------



## Litre (Mar 3, 2007)

Dragonforce, eh. I rather have melodic guitar playing than just someone shredding through entire songs. Speed metal isn't my thing anymore. It's impressive, I'll give it that.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 3, 2007)

Good suggestion with Blind Guardian, by the way - I'm beginning to get more into them. I haven't heard much of their earlier music, but I'm enjoying the orchestral version of "Lord of the Rings" and "Another Stranger Me". (I swear Hansi KÃ¼rsch looks like Jack Black in the video for that. No one else sees it.)


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, I'd agree on _The Odyssey_ by Symphony X. Several songs by Epica (hmmmm...) also come to mind, as well as some Within Temptation.


----------



## wut (Mar 3, 2007)

_And Then There Was Silence_ by Blind Guardian.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 3, 2007)

Most epic song goes to Coma by GN'R in my books.Â Â That song (like some others of GN'R's) was ahead of its time when it came out... it still holds up even today.Â Â 

"The Final Countdown" is a great song, I still have the tape I bought back in the early 90's.Â Â I bought when I was on my first date with someone, I think it cursed me though... 

"Rime of the Ancient Mariner" is awesome too, though "Fear of the Dark" takes the cake for Iron Maiden.Â Â Or even Aces High.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 3, 2007)

Luca Turilli - Prophet of the Last Eclipse


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 4, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> Dragonforce, eh. I rather have melodic guitar playing than just someone shredding through entire songs. Speed metal isn't my thing anymore. It's impressive, I'll give it that.



Dragonforce isn't just speed metal.  They don't just play fast; they play fast while hitting specific, highly varied notes *and* staying in time with each other.  Add in their lyrics with the amazing (for a Metal singer) vocal range of Z.P. Theart, and you've got some truly epic music.

My specific nominations for this thread have to go to Dragonforce's songs "Valley of the Damned" (title track from their first album), "Dawn Over a New World" (the power ballad from their second album), and "Soldiers of the Wasteland".


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 4, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better. In fact, I didnt wanna because I knew I'd mess it up somehow. XD

Add "Starfire" and "Through the Fire and Flames", and you have my favorites. Closely followed by "Revolution Deathsquad".

Another song I'd pop in is "Turn the Page" by Metallica, simply for the storyline factor of a trucker's life, from what I gather, heh.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 4, 2007)

snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> Couldn't have said it any better. In fact, I didnt wanna because I knew I'd mess it up somehow. XD



{grins}  Not quite with these exact same phrases, but I have made this argument before.



			
				snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> Add "Starfire" and "Through the Fire and Flames", and you have my favorites. Closely followed by "Revolution Deathsquad".



Eh, I like the opening bit of Starfire, but the rest of it's kinda...meh.  "Through the Fire and Flames" is pretty popular, but I prefer "Valley of the Damned", "Heart of a Dragon", and "Revelations" -- just to name a few.


----------



## Tobias Cray (Mar 4, 2007)

My number one favorite epic metal song would have to be Metallica's Nothing Else Matters. A beautiful, vivid experience through the feeling of love, loss and what's left behind.

Some of the others that I really enjoy are:

Iron Maiden's Aces High
Judas Priest's Painkiller
Pantera's Primal Concrete Sledge
Prong's Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck
Slayer's Angel of Death
Megadeth's Almost Honest
Europe's The Final Countdown (Seems everyone likes this song.)

Just to name a few of the top of my head.

Signing out.

The Wolf


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone will kill me if I say Du Hast, so I won't.

Instead, I'll say Hanger 18 by Megadeth.


----------



## Cray (Mar 4, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Instead, I'll say Hanger 18 by Megadeth.



I wouldn't call it "epic", but that's one of my favorite songs of all time.  Why?  I love guitar solos, and this song has _nine_ of them!


----------



## Aikon (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm surprised "A Change of Seasons" hasn't made this list yet.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2007)

I always struggle with musical classifications, but.. how about "Visions (Southern Cross)" by Stratovarius? Or how about some Nightwish? "We're walking in the air"

Both very beautiful songs


----------



## DavidN (Mar 4, 2007)

Someone else in the world has heard of Stratovarius! Fantastic. They seem to have gone a bit mad now, but a lot of their material from a few years ago was great. The album "Infinite" kept a massive epic sound going throughout it.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah, I love Stratovarius! xD!!

They have so much music that should be heard if you're looking for epic songs. But it's true.. I'm waiting to see what else Strato develops, cus I'm afraid their latest album has invoked a bit of a frown from me :


----------



## Aikon (Mar 4, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Ah, I love Stratovarius! xD!!
> 
> They have so much music that should be heard if you're looking for epic songs. But it's true.. I'm waiting to see what else Strato develops, cus I'm afraid their latest album has invoked a bit of a frown from me :



Strato have a lot of good songs, but also a lot of "eh" songs.Â Â For example "Visions" sounds peculiarly similar to "Father Time" from Episode, for example.Â Â I like the latter, personally, but then Episode was the first Strato album I ever bought.Â Â 

Their best work is behind them that's for sure.Â Â They need to nix that damned harpischord.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 4, 2007)

I think their weakness is that Timo Tolkki is extremely good at writing fast-paced rock (Hunting High and Low, Freedom) but doesn't realize it and _prefers_ to write slower, more progressive classical-pretentious pieces (Elements, Fantasia) - which he's far less good at and often end up being extremely repetitive.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes.. a lot of the lyrics I find to be repetitive too, but I still love em nonetheless. Since they hail from Finland, I'm assuming English is not their native language. Their music still takes my mind out of this world though 


Could "Keeper of the seven keys" by Helloween fall in as Epic Metal? It's a solid 13 minutes of musical wonder..


----------



## Aheria (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything Luca Turilli and Rapsody (now rhapsody of fire..) are extremely epic. I agree, too, with blind guardian.

Specifically? well...I don't know. Moonsorrow's Aurinko ja kuu and Sankaritarina are absolutely mindblowing. I don't speak finnish, but lyrically through translation they are amazing, and even without, the music brings you through some amazing journies.

Also, Ensiferum's Windrider is a classic (to me) and Sword Chant.

Thats my vote. I could possibly go on and on and on, because I love a huge variety of foreign metal, and .. yeah.


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 5, 2007)

Well. I guess my choice is a bit different for this, but... My choice for the most epic metal song is going to have to be Cradle of Filth's "Thirteen Autumns and a Widow". It's one of the few Cradle songs I actually do remember a lot of the words for, as it does tell a rather strange, long story. The last minute or so makes it seem as though it really is a grand finale, though it's the first track of Cruelty and the Beast.

Other choices of mine include "Valley of the Damned" by Dragonforce, "New World Messiah" by Nocturnal Rites, and "Living Deadbeat" by Children of Bodom, if not just for the time they played it at the beginning of one of their concerts I saw.. @@;


----------



## Aikon (Mar 5, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Could "Keeper of the seven keys" by Helloween fall in as Epic Metal? It's a solid 13 minutes of musical wonder..



I just bought the album on iTunes.  I dunno if epic is word, but it is kickass.  I'm kinda new to Helloween, someone sent me a MP3 of two of their songs (Mr. Torture and Mirror Mirror) and been meaning to get more by this band.  

BTW Strato's native language isn't English, Tomi once said on their website that the reason they don't sing in Finnish is because it would sound silly.  I'll take their word for it


----------



## Aikon (Mar 5, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think their weakness is that Timo Tolkki is extremely good at writing fast-paced rock (Hunting High and Low, Freedom) but doesn't realize it and _prefers_ to write slower, more progressive classical-pretentious pieces (Elements, Fantasia) - which he's far less good at and often end up being extremely repetitive.



True, though I do like two of their ballads... Celestial Dream and 4000 Rainy Nights.  Before the Winter is good too, but does classify itself as being repetative a bit (cool tune though).  

Strato FTW!  I need to keep up with them, the last album I bought of theirs was Intermission.


----------



## cataloof (Mar 5, 2007)

> "Visions (Southern Cross)" by Stratovarius



You can see the world ending by listening to that song.

Also, Quo Vadis - On the Shores of Ithaka is a classic.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 5, 2007)

The lead singer of Iron Savior mentioned on the band's forums (yes, he regularly talks to fans in his own forum - how fantastic is that?) that the reason a lot of continental European bands sing in English is because there are a lot of words with one or two syllables, and you can get away with stretching emphasis and word order much more than you can in most other languages.

"Keeper of the Seven Keys" is great - it took me a couple of listens to realize just how good it was, as the time changes in the beginning are a little disjointed. From much, much later in the band's life, I'd recommend "The King for a 1000 Years". I can't think why anyone could fail to be impressed by the outro, at least.


----------



## Darko (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty much anything by Sabaton or Manowar is guaranteed epicness. I could probably list a lot more, but I don't feel like it.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have to disagree partially with Dragonforce as being all that great, I have their cd and thought it'd love it but I just couldn't get hooked.

It all depends on your definition of epic. Bigger than life? Telling a long story? Awesome? Emotionally charged?

There are several songs that give me chills each time I hear them, whether that qualifies as being epic or not go figure...

The number one is "Buried Alive" by Otep. Freaks me the %#@* out every time I listen to it. Epic or not, still gets the job done.
Vid:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1494886309

Second is "My Last Serenade" by Killswitch. Simple riff, simple lyrics. Gotta love it. And wow, it has a really sucky music video.
Vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wyCiYWCspA

Another song is Pink Maggit by the Deftones, there is no vid and it's like a 7 minue song but it's very nice.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 10, 2007)

Arsonos said:
			
		

> I have to disagree partially with Dragonforce as being all that great, I have their cd and thought it'd love it but I just couldn't get hooked.
> 
> It all depends on your definition of epic. Bigger than life? Telling a long story? Awesome? Emotionally charged?
> 
> ...



Deftones?  Killswitch? Otep!?  Do you KNOW what epic is!?  Epic = 20 mins or MORE...except for "Final Countdown"  Free Bird = Epic, Odyssy = Epic those three abominations to music?  Not so much


----------



## TayMonkey (Mar 10, 2007)

First and foremost I must say I'm very happy that Iron Maiden has been mentioned in here already, if not I was gonna ask you folks to go back to school....

Hallowed be thy Name by Maiden is epic in that it is forceful, atmoshperic and lengthy, the intro just sets the field of play as they bring the hammer down.  Number of the beast is similar in that entrancing intro and hook.

Dragonforce does have some epic stuff, Operation Ground and Pound is great as it takes off and doesn't stop, a great comparison to the Force would be a relentless roller coaster.

Hard Rock Hallelujah by Lordi has a presence and originality about it that anthemically ushers in the on coming Arokalypse.

God of Thunder by Bathory is a primal scream that tears through the belly of hell with an epicness of a driving storm.

Holy Diver by Dio......need I say more?

I'll think up some more....for some old school rock epicness try Nights in White Satin by the Moody Blues....not metal but epic none the less


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 10, 2007)

How, how, _how_ did I forget Dream Theater's _Octavarium_? Petrucci and Rudess are amazing in this especially (but hell, all five members are amazing). I'd like to listen to it at least every day, it's inspirational. 24 minutes of talent and bliss.

/Their upcoming album will have a song that outdoes it in length, though.
//2_5_ minutes.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, I used to be very into Maiden, but my interest in them's fallen off in the last few years... I find myself going back to things like "Run to the Hills" and thinking "Why can't Steve Harris write like this any more?"

I like some Dream Theater, but sometimes it's a little too much about pretentious soloing and not enough about actual melody for me... I had been thinking of getting around to buying Octavarium but I had heard that it wasn't as good as their earlier albums.

Wasn't "Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" 42 minutes long? And it was really meant to be considered one song, though it feels rather more like eight different songs stuck together despite the reappearance of the themes throughout.


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 11, 2007)

Anything Iron Maiden and Judas Priest (besides that pop metal crap) have made.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 12, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Deftones?Â Â Killswitch? Otep!?Â Â Do you KNOW what epic is!?Â Â Epic = 20 mins or MORE...except for "Final Countdown"Â Â Free Bird = Epic, Odyssy = Epic those three abominations to music?Â Â Not so much



Not so much aware of the terminology. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

Arsonos said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Epic is a song that is so long and cheesy...that you have to stop listening to it...then give it to your friends until there's one who can listen all the way through...then you give them a cookie ^^


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 12, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Arsonos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh! Hehe. Yes i have heard several songs like that. I am fairly new to the metal music scene and thought epic was a good thing.


----------



## missdavies (Mar 13, 2007)

March of mephisto ~ Kamelot

Seriously.  To me, there has never been a song this epic. The only thing close /may/ by Trollhammeren by Finntroll  HAH!


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally I don't class a song as 'epic' by the length of time... I go more by the atmosphere it creates. Like 'magical quest' music...
I can't name any right now though.


----------



## Kittiara (Mar 14, 2007)

Dunno, but there are a few by Nightwish that are pretty fucking epic. XD

Like, choir, orchestra, metal guitars... hahaaaa.
It's sex to my ears.  I am now inspecting songs posted here because I need more epic metal.  Stat!


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 14, 2007)

Dragonforce is what metal would be with Geddy Lee. 

Opeth - Advent. =|


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 14, 2007)

Arsonos said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol!Â Â No no no!Â Â Epic is a bittersweet thing, it's basically saying you listened to this cheesey song for over 10 mins XDÂ Â So it's bad...but you still want to listen to it XD

Metal Music Scene?  Oh, Yeah...MTV has taken over Metal Thanks for reminding me jerk  :cry:


----------



## Option7 (Mar 14, 2007)

MTV could never take over metal. Some of it's just way too 'out there' for it to ever be conscripted into the mainstream.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure I got more epic stuff somewhere, but this'll do:

http://media.putfile.com/Royal-Hunt---Break-Your-Chains

Be sure to check out the solos at 3:11 and beyond. 

EDIT:
Another one:
http://media.putfile.com/Demons--Wizards---Crimson-King


----------



## Exodite Dragon (Mar 25, 2007)

Demons & Wizards' song 'Terror Train' - if only for the line "I am nothing // But a train and // I assume that you don't like me."


----------



## XIII (Mar 28, 2007)

Fury of The Storm - Dragonforce
Hands down


----------



## Saint Jimmy (Mar 28, 2007)

i think [size=xx-large]Black Sabath  _*Iron Man*_[/size]


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 28, 2007)

Through the Fire and Flames -DragonForce gets my vote.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 29, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Through the Fire and Flames -DragonForce gets my vote.



I'd say Operation Ground And Pound by dragonforce is more epic than That.

But for the best epic song I go for The Final Countdown - by Europe


----------



## Sulacoyote (Mar 29, 2007)

Bal-Sagoth - The Hammer Of The Emperor


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 29, 2007)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This may be true.. I like both equally, I just picked Through the Fire and Flames because.. i dunno /shrug


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 30, 2007)

Epic metal? Dig into the power (flower in some cases on MA) metal if you want that. Rhapsody, Dragonforce, Dragonland, Dragonhammer, etc.

If anyone thinks poppy (MTV) music is "epic" they will get a nice iron spike in the temple courtesy of me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's Metal, but Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd say pretty decisively that it isn't, but that didn't stop "The Best Heavy Metal Album in the World Ever" from starting with it. Or was it We Will Rock You? One of the two.


----------



## Os (Apr 28, 2007)

The full version of "The Bard's Song" by Blind Guardian.


----------



## Aina3 (May 1, 2007)

Gargolyes, angels of darkness.
By Rhapsody.

The solos, the passion, the lyrics, all those changes, the orchestra, it makes for me the besty song of power epic metal.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2007)

Actually, if you want "epic" as in rediculously long, "Soldiers of the Wasteland" by DragonForce wins, 9 minutes and 47 seconds long.


----------



## DavidN (May 2, 2007)

"Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" by Dream Theater - 42 minutes long


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2007)

pffft that song is just stupid lol XD


----------



## darkchukkz (May 5, 2007)

Saint Jimmy said:
			
		

> i think [size=xx-large]Black Sabath  _*Iron Man*_[/size]



*gives highfive*!!!

The whole album is epic, the track "Electric Funeral" has the most frightening and nightmare lyrics I have ever heard...


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightwish's FantasMic Part 3.

... or Stratofortress by Stratovarius.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin
Good slow listening with Led Zeppelin licks!


----------



## Ibun (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUiBt5dCtxI


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBjyhVzCIhw


----------



## Merriss (Jul 11, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 11, 2008)

_For Whom The Bell Tolls_ - *Metallica* (pure melodic brilliance)
_Morgenstern_ - *Rammstein* (it has a chamber choir, and amazing vocals)
_Gott sein_ - *Megaherz* (same as above, but not quite so much)
_Seasons in the Abyss_ - *Slayer* (epic in an evil way)
_Hallowed Be Thy Name_ - *Iron Maiden* (epic AND very insightful!)
_The Hellion//Electric Eye_ - *Judas Priest* (epic intro)
_Napalm in the Morning_ - *Sodom* (also an epic intro)


----------



## An Theris (Jul 14, 2008)

hm, I'd have to say :
*Iron Maiden* - Hallowed Be Thy Name
*Iron Maiden* - Fear Of The Dark
*Rhapsody* - Gargoyles, Angels Of Darkness
*Stratovarius* - Infinity
*Blind Guardian* - And Then There Was Silence

and of course, *Blind Guardian* - The Bard's Song, my favorite ^^


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 15, 2008)

darkchukkz said:


> *gives highfive*!!!
> 
> The whole album is epic, the track "Electric Funeral" has the most frightening and nightmare lyrics I have ever heard...



Pantera's cover of it is even better.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jul 17, 2008)

Epic fucking metal:
Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
Warmen - Salieri Strikes Back
Stratovarious - Stratofortress
A whole lot of Dream Theater
EDITS: 
Metallica - One
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Metallica - Whiskey In the Jar


----------



## virus (Jul 17, 2008)

Motorhead - Ace of spades. 

Original metal. Not corny. Not overplayed. Nothing to fancy.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 17, 2008)

dimmu borgir - "progenies of the great apocalypse"? >> Lol. I haven't listened to the genre of music for awhile, really..

and I take that back, that song isn't that long.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the most epic metal song WITH video... ever
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36747.html


----------



## Trousers (Jul 18, 2008)

Do Not Speak - Anaal Nathrakh

meh.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2008)

Europe's "The Final Countdown" would be an obvious choice,but from what I remember of it there wasn't so much "metal" so to speak as there was that medieval trumpet sound. 
Dragonforce's works almost inherit "epicness" from the pure speed of their songs, though "Operation Ground and Pound" would have to be the most metal, tear-jerking, courageous muthafucka by them. 
Other than that, some of Slipknot's newer stuff coming out is noticeably more heavy.

Than there's the one second song by Napalm Death. Now THAT is epic.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

Easily "Detach From The Outcome" by Scar Symmetry... Wait, almost anything by Scar Symmetry is insanely epic...


ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

One of the best is Reign in Blood by Slayer.
Definitely one of the most recognizable intro's ever


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 21, 2008)

The Odyssey - Symphony X

1) It's 26 minutes long (epic length)
2) It's based on an epic poem
3) Symphony X's music is fucking epic!!1!1!!11


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

Marilyn Manson's Antichrist Superstar is what got me into metal. Another good one is Welcome Home from King Diamond.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Angels Don't Kill
Children of Bodom


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

The Killswitch Engage cover of Holy Diver or "DDEVIL" by System of a Down...

Because its awesome.

STRONG REFRIGERATORS
GAINING INDEPENDENCE!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 22, 2008)

Well depending on your definition of "epic". Seems Everyone is taking the Witchs, Wizards and warlocks approach to this. I'm gonna take the Crushing utterly massive walls of sound approach.

ISIS-HYMN
OPETH-Hessian Peel
Cult of luna-Echoes
Between the buried and me-Colors
Agalloch-Fire Above,Ice Below
Neurosis-Stones from the sky
The Fall Of Efrafa-For El Ahraihrah to cry

Ill think of more.







Oh and dragonforce is epic if you like power rangers music LOL!!!!


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

> Oh and dragonforce is epic if you like power rangers music LOL!!!!



OMFG! HAHAHA! You sir, win an internet!.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Drudkh - When The Flames Turn To Ashes
Nightwish - Ghost Love Score
Alestorm - The Curse Of Captain Morgan
Machinae Supremacy - Hybrid
Rage Against The Machine - War Within A Breath
Kreator - Betrayer
Slayer - Reign In Blood
Rammstein - Amour
Obtest - Pirmyn


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say the most epic I've heard are:

The Poet and the Pendulum - Nightwish
The Divine Conspiracy - Epica

Epic songs must be long, or they're just not quite epic.......at least in my opinion ^^


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 25, 2008)

UMM epic fail to anyone who thinks DragonForce is EPIC. they are repetitive and dull, yes they have fast guitaring, but fast doesnt mean better or more complicated or original. all of their songs sound alike. in my honest opinion the most epic metal song ever is "Octavarium"-Dream Theater


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> UMM epic fail to anyone who thinks DragonForce is EPIC. they are repetitive and dull, yes they have fast guitaring, but fast doesnt mean better or more complicated or original. all of their songs sound alike. in my honest opinion the most epic metal song ever is "Octavarium"-Dream Theater




I agree with you totally on DragonForce. I listened to them for a bit, then I realised that it was just the guitarist shredding. A bit being maybe 2-3 weeks.

Also almost anything by Raintime, particularly Flies & Lies or Matrioska.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 25, 2008)

Agree about the dragonforce stuff too. I personally don't like them IMVP, or really can stand them at all. Though then again. I can't stand most new Metal bands that came out within the past 10 years or so. I'm too stuck on the older stuff and the bands that have been around for ages.

For what I think is the most epic metal songs ever.

I'm going with "Visions" by Stratovarius, followed by "Icarus's Dream Suite Opus 4" by Yngwie Malmsteen, or was it the other way around. Meh, either way those are my choices. Even though some people may disagree with that. I'm really determined they are. I've found myself at times just staring off and going into a daze sometimes when I'm in my room while listening to them. They just take you away elsewhere while listening. They're wonderful songs. They seem to hold so much feeling and emotion into each sound and note that passes you by.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, what you like is subjective, and I won't call any of these the _most _epic, but they're awesome, epic songs. And I'm only scratching the surface, even with just the metal. No Blind Guardian examples for instance, who have several epic songs.

For most of the clips, ignore the video/image itself and just listen.
Oh, and I'll also stray from metal a bit. 

Poet and the Pendelum by Nightwish, which unfortunately is so long it doesn't seem to exist in full on the net except in downloadable versions or online radio.

Ghost Love Score by Nightwish.

Creek Mary's Blood by Nightwish

Emerald Sword by Rhapsody. This song practically _distills_ all their awesome epicness into one song, especially with the intro tacked on. (Without including any of their bad songs. Rain of a thousand flames album, I'm looking at you...)

Eyes of a stranger QueensrÃ¿che. The finale to Operation Mindcrime (IMO a true masterpiece on all levels). It might not have quite that epic feel if you haven't heard the other songs and know the story, but...
"I remember now." Just the end with that line makes the song, and album, a Crowning moment of Awesome.

White Pearl, Black Ocean by Sonata Arctica. One of their best songs and quite epic indeed.

I will do anything for love by Meat Loaf. Epic rock ballad by Jim Steinman.

Paradise by the Dashboard Light by Meat Loaf. Steinman strikes again. 

It's all coming back to me now by Celine Dion. Indeed. Then again, it's a Jim Steinman song. He's good at epic, or at least long, songs. 

Roundabout by Yes. Much softer than most metal, Yes nonetheless have an epic feel to many of their songs, and this is one of the best.

A question of Honor by Sarah Brightman. Yes, you read that right.  
The song is more metal sounding than you'd think (wait til 2.15), though it isn't metal as such. Still a good, epic song.

Save Me with Rage and the Lingua Mortis Orchestra (at least I think that's the title of the piece). Great combination of metal and classic music.
 Rage is a great metal band on their own as well.

One Winged Angel by Nobuo Uematsu. The Advent Children version uses drums and electric guitars, and it was a pretty epic tune to begin with. 

Blood of Kingu by Therion. Great and epic tune, and another great mix of classic and metal.

The Perennial Sophia by Therion. Not quite as much classical influence, but great epic tune.

The rise of Sodom and Gomorrah by Therion. More metal and classic. One of their best songs.

Ride of the Valkyries by Wagner. Picked the clip from Apocalypse Now version. It's interrupted and there's other sounds interfering, but the epic tune combined with the helicopter attack is such a Crowning Moment of Awesome that it doesn't matter.

O fortuna by Orff. Used and overused too many times to count. For a reason. It's a great epic tune.

Infernal dance by Stravinsky from 'The Firebird'. Epic, and for some reason it reminds me of the opening to Xena...

Finale by Stravinsky, also from the Firebird. Bigins slow and haunting, to rise to a really epic finale.

Ode to Joy by Beethoven. Doesn't get much more epic than this. Find a cd with it, put it in the best stereo you have and then crank the volume up to metal levels.
Damn that guy could write tunes.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Agree about the dragonforce stuff too. I personally don't like them IMVP, or really can stand them at all. Though then again. I can't stand most new Metal bands that came out within the past 10 years or so. I'm too stuck on the older stuff and the bands that have been around for ages.
> 
> For what I think is the most epic metal songs ever.
> 
> I'm going with "Visions" by Stratovarius, followed by "Icarus's Dream Suite Opus 4" by Yngwie Malmsteen, or was it the other way around. Meh, either way those are my choices. Even though some people may disagree with that. I'm really determined they are. I've found myself at times just staring off and going into a daze sometimes when I'm in my room while listening to them. They just take you away elsewhere while listening. They're wonderful songs. They seem to hold so much feeling and emotion into each sound and note that passes you by.



Well, that's pretty much the same thing, but the elsewhere is violent and depending on the way the song goes, the story "un-folds"...

I am also a really violent person, which might explain that... xD

Scar Symmetry are still at the top of my list, their solos always seem to fit with the song.

"Detach From The Outcome" and "2012: Demise of the 5th Sun" are awesome songs by them... in fact almost anything from Symmetric in Design is extremely awesome.

System of a Down are close. Their songs always seem to have a certain way they are done that just makes you think "holy shit, that was so awesome" Everything in their song just fits together extremely well, from Serj's singing to Daron's riffs.

"Science" and "P.L.U.C.K" are great songs by System.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 25, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Ghost Love Score by Nightwish.
> 
> One Winged Angel by Nobuo Uematsu. The Advent Children version uses drums and electric guitars, and it was a pretty epic tune to begin with.



I can't believe I forgot Ghost Love Score, and One Winged Angel is another good one I hadn't thought, not sure if that could be classified as metal though


----------



## Draxaan (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm... many Rammstein songs are epic, but I would have to say "Mein Herz Brennt" takes the cake.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman

That song gives me goosebumps and makes me head bang. It's pure epicness XD


----------



## KyleFawkes137 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Edge of Sanity - Crimson [40:00]*
Forty minutes of progressive death metal goodness.

*DeathevokatioN - The Chalice of Ages [8:53]*
Most epic true death metal song ever created.

*Communic - Silence Surrounds [11:00]*
The entire album "Conspiracy in Mind" rocks.

*Vader - The Book [5:08]*
Epic outro. 

*Lord Weird Slough Feg - High Season IV [3:29]*
It's a shame barely anyone has heard of this stellar band, or the comic book on which they base their name and most of their lyrical content.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score
Nightwish - The Poet and the Pendulum
Nightwish - Creek Mary's Blood


----------



## Tyrm (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruce Dickinson's "The Chemical Wedding" is, for me, epic in every sense of the word. "Don't try to blame me for your sins, for the sun has burned me black...your hollow lives, this world in which we live - I HURL IT BACK!"

Dickinson's solo work is amazing, perhaps in some ways even better than Iron Maiden...


----------



## Camisado (Nov 12, 2008)

"The Grand Conjuration" by Opeth, comes to mind.


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm, My selection would have to be,

Vain glory opera - Edguy,
Tears of a mandrake - Edguy,
Mysteria - Edguy,
*Shut up I'll admit it, I'm an edguy fanboy >_>*.
At the gallows end - Candlemass,
Needled 24/7 - Children of bodom.
Valhalla - Blind guardian.
Season of sundays - Vanishing point.
Voice in the wind - While heaven wept.
Footsteps in the sand - LORD.
Hallowed be thy name - Iron maiden.
Rime of the ancient mariner - Iron maiden.
Painkiller - Judas Priest.
Judas rising - Judas priest.

If I had to pick one out of that list, The most epic to me would probally be Hallowed be thy name, Incredible song with such a strong story behind it.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfEOwMZMmU

Kamelot - Memento Mori


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 14, 2008)

Victory Song-Ensiferum


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Also Eidolon, a canadian prog/power metal band who's guitarist and drummer were in megadeth (Glen Drover and Shawn Drover, Shawn Drover remains in megadeth)

Not very much Eidolon on youtube, but lots of their stuff is epic. I'd reccommend picking up "The Parallel Otherworld) (as it is my first album, which I happen to find omfugawesome)

Ghost World - Eidolon (from the album Parallel Otherworld)


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 14, 2008)

Rhapsody- Sacred Power of Raging Winds

so epic...


----------



## Dracemia (Nov 15, 2008)

I say Sahara - Nightwish !!


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

The Metal - Tenacious D

Not really, but I just had to put this out there... xD


----------



## Teco (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm... there's Down with the Sickness, ...punisher commercial + Ramallah was super epic for me. ...mm epic. Nightwish - amaranth. 
Ahah. Or the coffee song by dethklok.

**edit: I was gonna say The Metal because it IS epic. But i'd get facepalmed....oh well.

** oh oh.Blood meat. Or or... Horse the band. Cut. Cut. Cut cut!

Or my very childhood favorite. *deep breath*  ....*growl* I. Love. You. You. Love. Me. We're. A happy. Family-eeeeeeeeaaaahhh!


----------

